# Favorite prepper book



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

What's everyone's favorite prepping book that you have found? It could be a guide to bugging out, a fictional story or anything you found interesting.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

i've read just about all of them (several hundred now)... After a while they all start to blur together.

Some are more realistic than others and one can learn something new from any/all of them.

For me, some of the most useful prepping books are actual books written to teach the late 1800s farmer how to do what they did back then. Most of these are available free on Kindle.

Also, a couple of encyclopedia sort of volumes were very helpful just because they cover almost everything:

Encyclopedia of Country Living: 40th Anniversary Edition
The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition: The Original Manual of Living Off the Land & Doing It Yourself: Carla Emery: 9781570618406: Amazon.com: Books

The Self Sufficient Life and How to Live It
The Self-Sufficient Life and How to Live It: John Seymour: 9780756654504: Amazon.com: Books

Ball Book of Home Canning
http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete...d_sim_b_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Q0P8YKC4YAVEHNHQF7D

Root Cellaring
Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables: Mike Bubel, Nancy Bubel: 0037038007039: Amazon.com: Books

George the Housewife
George the Housewife...: George Leonard Herter, Berthe E. Herter: Amazon.com: Books

Bull Cook
Bull Cook and Authentic Historical Recipes and Practices: George Leonard Herter, Berthe Herter: 9780880013901: Amazon.com: Books

The Mother Earth News and Backwoods Home CD Anthologies

Mother Earth News Archives on DVD Multiplatform Edition EPUB
The CD. From the Backwoods Home Magazine General Store


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Magazine, Backwoods Home Magazine, Practical ideas for self-reliant living

MOLON LABE


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I believe that the first book I ever read that dealt with the topic was "Lucifer's Hammer". That was years ago. It was the book that got me started thinking "what if?".


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

as a kid my favourite "prepper" mindset books (that made me think)

the tomorrow series by john Marsden

Tomorrow series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and hatchet

Hatchet (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

today tho

the SAS survival guide

The SAS Survival Handbook - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and I have some reference materials, nothing major

adult fiction in this genre, from what i have read, there really isn't that much that floats my boat, there is one blog style story that has me interested

but my favourite fiction writing style is Matthew Reilly

Ice Station (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

a lot of seemingly random books and info, resource wise i have a lot of different types of materials but they are no Bible


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have read a few EOW books. Earth Abides was a classic. Loved Lucifer's Hammer. Was scared by The Road. Enjoyed Silent Earth.

But my favorite? I may be a little Biased, but my favorite is Calizona: Calizona: This ain't yer Daddy's apocalypse - Kindle edition by Ralph Rotten. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
It's a great EOW book. The auithor is an asshole, but good book.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

The SAS Survival Handbook is pretty excellent. It has a TON of information. When you first get it and flip through the pages catching bits on shelter, foliage/fauna/fungi, animal skinning/cutting, hand tools and medical tools made from rocks, sticks, bark, vine, etc, etc. it's a bit intimidating. So much to learn! Great reference book!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The Prepper Pages. Authored by Dr. Ryan Chamberlin. This is a surgeon's guide book about scavenging the necessary items for a medical kit, and putting them to use while bugging out. very good book written by a true Prepper.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Mel Tappin's Survival Guns. Its an oldie but good info.


----------

